# Quality Beans



## DealBrand (Apr 12, 2016)

Hi

I am a new roaster I have had some success roasting Brasil Santos.

After watching many you tubes i have decided on SL28 and Yellow Bourbon for the next batch to roast using my Whirly POP, grind and sell on my farmers market stall.

Any advise on these types and where to get them???. I must admit i am slightly confused.... All advise is good........

R


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

How much will your whirlypop hold? This is either a wind up or you are slightly underestimating the challenge. Either way, get a life


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

There's no need to be belligerent @dfk41

There are a number of green suppliers who supply to home roasters.

Pennine Tea and Coffee is a good place to start


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

How is he being belligerent?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Not him - you


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

you just added my name....if it had been there initially i would have realised


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I've never tried roasting on a whirly pop but it seems that you'd perhaps be doing people a disservice if you were roasting on it and then selling them? Perhaps you could make a bit of theatre out of roasting in front of people but otherwise it seems potentially disingenuous to me.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I'd be quite upset if I was sold specialty roasted beans and then found out they had been roasted that way - there is a huge difference between trying that out for fun and roasting on a roaster and understanding what is happening and why. Maybe considering giving them out to friends, or selling on ebay but begin explicitly clear how you roasted and that it is a hobby rather than a professional operation?

Just deciding on SL28 and yellow bourbon is a bit weird too. Looking into the seasonality of coffee as crop, what is available when etc. There are lots of green bean suppliers online.


----------



## Rob_EthioBean (Apr 24, 2016)

Theres a decent good one in York - I forget the name though


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I think it would be good if this guy was allowed to tell us when and where he sells these beans and his business details. This way we can make sure we don't accidentally buy any.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

dave.....belligerent warning coming....LOL


----------

